# Unknown Flying Pest in Home



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Some type of flying insect. Can't tell much from those videos.
Any firewood in the house? Could be coming out of the wood.


----------



## Cruisinfanatic (May 9, 2012)

joed said:


> Some type of flying insect. Can't tell much from those videos.
> Any firewood in the house? Could be coming out of the wood.


No wood in the house. They sure fly so fast


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

A dip net about 18" diameter usually slows the fast flyers to less than a crawl so a still pic can be taken.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

First thing to my mind would be bats. They can enter through a very tiny hole and love empty homes. Search the attic and look for droppings, lots of pictures on the internet.

Bud


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks too small to be bats.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

How about cockroaches? Some varieties fly.

Bud


----------



## Cruisinfanatic (May 9, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> How about cockroaches? Some varieties fly.
> 
> Bud


Bought new 35 yrs ago and never had a cockroach


----------



## Cruisinfanatic (May 9, 2012)

seem to be drawn to the IR in the cam


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If noisy flight maybe it's a Blow Fly wanting leftovers from thanksgiving dinner but they usually look for rotting flesh/meat to lay eggs in and hatch maggots.


----------



## bobthehandyman (Oct 8, 2019)

*My guess would be "Stink" bugs or "Asian Lady" bugs. They both have been getting worse the last few years & they both come indoors this time of year. My Wyze cam in the basement captures the same thing at times.
*


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Put some sticky pest strips. Maybe it will catch a few.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Who cares what it is. You think you have insects? Therefore...

...Get aerosol bombs and nuke the space. (Home Depot has them in 3-6 packs)

Figure out the species and genus later when they are all dead.


----------



## Nickd83 (Feb 5, 2020)

It's probably dust actually, when the IR light reflects off of a piece of dust that is really close to the lens of the camera, it can set off the motion detection. Especially if there is a heat source near/underneath the camera, which would also account for what looks like in the third video the apparition moving upward. I've seen this a lot with rain water gathering on the covers and spiders crawling across the lenses.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Cruisinfanatic, welcome, nice to meet you!
@joed I think has a good start to inquiry. 

What time of day do the flights appear? I ask because some insects are nightflyers, others prefer the day. I can't tell what time of day the appearances are from the videos. 

Roaches, moths, etc., fly at night. Blowflies, wasps, etc. fly in the daytime. 
@Domo might have a good idea, if you have someone trustworthy nearby who can bomb the joint.

On the other hand, if you don't, I wouldn't worry too much. A few little critters in the house aren't the big deal that human intruders are.

Do continue to keep your eyes open.


----------

